# Best yarn for knit afghan



## Linda757a (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi! I would like to knit an afghan for my granddaughter and would like information on the best yarn to use. Do I go with acrylic, acrylic blend, washable wool, or something else. I hope this afghan will be a keepsake. I would appreciate any and all suggestions including brand names. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

What every you like best! Wool can be devastated by moths. I just knit a large one with a double strand of Redheart using seed stitch with a size 11 needle. Nice and heavy and warm. I was surprised how little yarn it took.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Not knowing the age of the GD, I would think a superwash wool would be nice. If it is expected to be a keepsake, then she would need to know the proper care.

A superwash would make it washable, but not shrinkable. An animal fiber is easier to work with (IMO) and to me feels more comfortable. A superwash blend would also work if cost of materials is in question.

Wool of the Andes superwash comes in lots of colors and has good stitch definition--for cables.
http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Wool_of_the_Andes_Superwash__D5420246.html

I do not recommend the Swish.

Cascade 220 superwash is also a nice choice.
http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/Cascade/Cascade220Superwash.asp?gclid=Cj0KEQjwvOC5BRCb_8yNmZ_ls9IBEiQACTz8vk0nmkU1rQ_Nkmbd6Otgk38AEHb4xlesom-JlkQK_sAaAhoH8P8HAQ

If you have selected a pattern, perhaps it is on Ravelry and you can look at yarns (by brand) that others used.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

A friend of mine has knit many prayer shawls with Lion Brand Tweed Stripes. It is reasonable in price and available everywhere. They also make a Tweed Solid. You can see it here:
http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/tweedstripes.html


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I love Plymouth Encore which is wool with acrylic and machine washable. It comes in lots of colours, in different gauges and washes well...


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I always like Red Heart Super Saver for Afghans, it is really soft after washing and it looks good and lasts forever.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I have knit a few afghans with Cascade 220 superwash wool & they have turned out really nice. Baby ones included. Lots of pretty colors to choose from.


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

I have knit blankets for my grandchildren using Lion Brand Hometown USA yarn. I have been satisfied with the way they have turned out.


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

I love Berroco Vintage..wool and acrylic and great to work with...beautiful colors...218 yes/skein..


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I also like Plymouth Encore. I have made many things with it and they wash well and it isn't "itchy" for my very tactile grandson!


----------



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

Any type of yarn will do well for a keepsake. I have an granny square afghan I made some 36 years ago. It is 100% acrylic and it still looks good after all that washing.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Charlotte80 said:


> I always like Red Heart Super Saver for Afghans, it is really soft after washing and it looks good and lasts forever.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree Plymouth Encore is great to knit with. It feels really great to work with.


----------



## sunnygal (Dec 5, 2015)

They are some good choices. I too am in Florida I am in St.Lucie county close to port st lucie. Where are you?


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> I always like Red Heart Super Saver for Afghans, it is really soft after washing and it looks good and lasts forever.


Agree.....I have afghans and sweaters made with this yarn that are over 30 years old, still look great. Especially for a child....good stuff!


----------



## mmearbit (Jan 25, 2014)

Whatever yarn you choose, include or reserve some extra for future mending. If the afghan is truly used, toes/shoes go through and cause breaks/holes. I have been called upon to mend an afghan made in 1960 during my pregnancy with 3d child and handed onto him years later at which time 'things' happened.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

sunnygal said:


> They are some good choices. I too am in Florida I am in St.Lucie county close to port st lucie. Where are you?


Since I appear to be the only other Floridian who has posted, will answer your question.

I'm in Central Florida about 35 mi. NW of Orlando.

I also like the idea of using Plymouth Encore.

:thumbup:


----------



## pzammiello (Jun 29, 2013)

I love Knit Picks Brava worsted or bulky weight. Soft and washable/dry able. I've made a couple of afghans with it.


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> I love Plymouth Encore which is wool with acrylic and machine washable. It comes in lots of colours, in different gauges and washes well...


Ditto!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have knit afghans for 2 kids, 5 grandchildren, 3 great grandchildren and IMPO Red Heart Super Saver is the BEST! All of the afghans I have made with it are still going strong after (oldest one is 30 years old!) a couple I made with softer yarn for great grandchildren , who are now 5 and 3, are already falling apart. Back to the Red Heart Super saver to knit them new ones!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

dang.......double post, haven't done that in a while!!!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am using red Heart to make a baby afghan and it is working well.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Linda757a said:


> Hi! I would like to knit an afghan for my granddaughter and would like information on the best yarn to use. Do I go with acrylic, acrylic blend, washable wool, or something else. I hope this afghan will be a keepsake. I would appreciate any and all suggestions including brand names. Thank you for any help.


Age of GD would help me to make that decision. If she is to care for the afghan...acrylic. Acrylic will last forever.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Try Deborah Norville Everyday worsted weight yarns which can be found at JoAnn's. With coupons from JoAnn's, Michaels and Hobby Lobby this yarn becomes even more reasonable in price. The yarn is lovely to work with, nice drape, soft to the touch, washes well, doesn't split, doesn't pill as some acrylics do and comes in many colors including team sport colors.


----------



## 2aharvey (May 16, 2016)

I would really use superwash wool. IMO natural fiber is so much nicer than acrylic. While acrylic looks nice at first it usually pills which I despise. There are so many options in superwash wool or wool blends that it should be no trouble finding the thickness of yarn you want to use to create the blanket.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

There have been some wonderful suggestions posted already, but I'll add one more: I am currently knitting a very easy basketweave afghan in Lion Brand Wool Ease Thick and Quick. The pattern (90332AD)is free on the LB website. Wool Ease Thick and Quick is machine washable and dryable, but with a bit of wool in the blend to appease the purists. Whatever yarn you choose, have fun!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Red Heart Super Saver is my choice for #4 yarn, and Lion Brand Homespun is my choice for #5 yarn. While Homespun can be a b**ch to knit, the final result is soft, quite warm, and sturdy. Washable yarn for an afghan is a must.


----------



## Lilianamarta (Jun 1, 2013)

Agree de with Charlotte80 
She quoted :
"I always like Red Heart Super Saver for Afghans, it is really soft after washing and it looks good and lasts forever."
Red Heart Super Saver!!!
For good colors and easy washing!!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Red Heart Super Saver is great but if you can spend the extra I like Read Heart Love yarn best, I have knit black afghans with this & it does not collect lint. It is also
a joy to knit with, Either is a winner!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Red Heart Super Saver is great but if you can spend the extra I like Red Heart Love yarn best, I have knit black afghans with this & it does not collect lint. It is also
a joy to knit with, Either is a winner!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Plymouth Encore is my choice for a durable, washable, and long lasting afghan. I have knit them in many colors.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Not knowing the age of the GD, I would think a superwash wool would be nice. If it is expected to be a keepsake, then she would need to know the proper care.
> 
> A superwash would make it washable, but not shrinkable. An animal fiber is easier to work with (IMO) and to me feels more comfortable. A superwash blend would also work if cost of materials is in question.
> 
> ...


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Not knowing the age of the GD, I would think a superwash wool would be nice. If it is expected to be a keepsake, then she would need to know the proper care.
> 
> A superwash would make it washable, but not shrinkable. An animal fiber is easier to work with (IMO) and to me feels more comfortable. A superwash blend would also work if cost of materials is in question.
> 
> ...


Why not? I was thinking of getting some, now I'm not sure.


----------



## rocky40 (May 28, 2013)

I have been making afghans for years and have always used Redheart Worsted Weight,, its durable, washes up nice and can be put in the dryer,, also lots of different colours. Good Luck


----------



## mary.parker (Sep 5, 2013)

Why don't you recommend Swish?


----------



## Linda757a (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Linda757a (Nov 4, 2011)

My beautiful granddaughter is 21 years old. Thank you all for the great answers to my inquiry. I appreciate each answer and thank you for taking the time to reply. I' m not sure which yarn I will choose. At least I have some knowledgeable and much used yarns to choose from. Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

How old is your granddaughter? Has she been around wool yarns? Has she been around acrylic yarns? Is she allergic to anything? Some people are allergic to wool, some react to the chemicals in acrylic, some react to the smells from various types of yarns. Some don't like the fibers that shed from various yarns. Yarns that contain silk I stay away from as I can smell the silk. Check with your granddaughter to see what she likes in the way of yarns then have her do the softness test. Have her rub the yarn under her chin to see how soft it really feels.


----------



## moofin2 (Jan 5, 2014)

My Mother made me a granny square afghan over 50 years ago using Red Heart yarn. The colors are still beautiful and has been washed many, many times and the yarn does not pill.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I used Universal Uptown non-piling Worsted for my grand-daughters. It's soft and washes and drys very well. It's acrylic. It's great for items that can take what ever the young folks do to it.


----------



## ejdayton (Mar 11, 2016)

unsubscribe


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Linda757a said:


> My beautiful granddaughter is 21 years old. Thank you all for the great answers to my inquiry. I appreciate each answer and thank you for taking the time to reply. I' m not sure which yarn I will choose. At least I have some knowledgeable and much used yarns to choose from. Decisions, decisions, decisions...


I also use Red Heart Super Saver and Plymouth Encore as my "go to" afghan yarns. Here are some differences to consider:

Will your GD be displaying it or curling up in it? For display, Encore has that "wool look" and Super Saver doesn't. For curling up in, Super Saver is perfect for a slightly chilly or drafty room, Encore is great for "I can't feel my nose or fingers" cold (or someone who tends to get cold easily) but gets sweaty-making if you cocoon yourself in it and there's just a touch of chill in the air -- so if your GD might be living in cheap student digs in Northern Climes, Encore might make her life a LOT more comfortable. I know it saved me hundreds of $$$ in rent/heating expenses, and I was comfy as I studied!

Wear & Care: both are pretty sturdy (at least 20 years and counting on ones I've given). With too high dryer heat, Super Saver gets a little crunchy and Encore shrinks a little and gets stiff and denser. Will GD have a dryer with temperature settings? Decades ago, Laundromat dryers just had "on" (hot, cotton setting) -- that's probably changed by now. Super Saver seems to fend off stains better than Encore, but they're both good at it.

Making it: Super Saver isn't as nice on the fingers as Encore, although it's fine once it's washed and gets better and better with age. It also seems a little stiffer to work, which my fingers don't notice on a sweater for a Large Woman (me) but do notice after about 4 feet of afghan and they're making snarky comments about it around Foot 7. (I make most afghans 7-10 feet long, for tall people and couples who like to sit next to each other companionably reading.)

Price: Super Saver -- it's well-named. I have made afghans of yarns that cost more than twice the price of Encore (by request, recipient paid for yarn) and after a few years the recipient ruefully said the pricey yarns are great for display afghans and for people who have lots of time/resources to care for them, but if you want to keep it on the couch and wrap yourself in it every night all winter and throw it in the washer/dryer, Super Saver/Encore are the way to go. (She had several afghans made of those yarns already, as presents.) Those with more experience of fine wools (and how to care for them) will probably disagree, and they're right -- for people who are used to caring for fine wools. For those of us who have to think about it and remember what to do, maybe not so much. ;-)

Hope that's useful as you make your decision. And whatever yarn you choose, your GD is going to be a lucky woman!


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Fran42 said:


> Plymouth Encore is my choice for a durable, washable, and long lasting afghan. I have knit them in many colors.


I find that Plymouth Encore is very nice to work with and holds up well.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

My go to is often Hobby Lobby I Love this Yarn. It's soft, shows off stitches, washer and dryable, doesn't pill.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

yotbum said:


> My go to is often Hobby Lobby I Love this Yarn. It's soft, shows off stitches, washer and dryable, doesn't pill.


I second this. Since it's acrylic it will never be destroyed. It's washable and dryable for easy care. It's easy to work with, no matter what the pattern. Most importantly, it's soft to the touch so the afghan will be very cuddly.


----------



## Digi (Dec 6, 2011)

I love Red Heart Love yarn . Soft and not expensive and 
so many colors . Wal Mart and Joanns has it.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Whenever I crochet a afghan I always do it in Acrylic, (not that I like acrylic very much, it does maintain its shape.I have crochet so many of them and some of them are still being used.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> What every you like best! Wool can be devastated by moths. I just knit a large one with a double strand of Redheart using seed stitch with a size 11 needle. Nice and heavy and warm. I was surprised how little yarn it took.


I often use two strands of Red Heart with a size 11 needle, but have not tried a seed stitch patten. Hoping you will post a photo of your work.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

My daughter & I have made several afghans from the Leisure Arts book "Big Book of Quick Knit Afghans". We usually use either Michaels Loops & Threads Big or Lion Brand Pound of Love. Theses blankets are made using 2 strands together so they are nice & warm & also very soft. I hope any of this information helpful.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

My daughter now has a wool afghan knitted by my mother in the '40s and another knitted by my grandmother in the '60s. Both are in fine shape but need to go to the cleaners from time to time. I have one I made in the '70s from some kind of Columbia-Minerva yarn that's machine washable and dryable and has held up just fine. 

My modern choice is Plymouth Encore because it is machine washable and dryable. That's what I used for the large afghan I made for my newly married grandson last year (photos were posted on KP).


----------

